# [Gelöst] net-misc/curl-7.19.4: Kann nicht kompilieren

## Karsten1973

Hi,

seit zwei Updates kann ich curl nicht compilieren. Was mache ich nur falsch?

Danke für jede Hilfe!

K.

 *Quote:*   

> checking for zlib.h... yes
> 
> checking for gzread in -lz... no
> 
> configure: WARNING: configure found only the libz header file, not the lib!
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.6.7 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.25-tuxonice-r6 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

----------

## Necoro

Setze das ssl useflag für curl (alternativ auch gnutls oder nss) ...

Außerdem verwundert mich die libz warnung ... Vielleicht solltest du auch vorher noch sys-libs/zlib neu bauen  :Smile: 

/edit: Gerade gefunden bug 237516

----------

## Karsten1973

Danke. Gestern hab ich schon mal gesucht, und keinen Bug gefunden. Google hat den auch noch nicht indiziert. Naja.

Ich probiere das mal mit dem Neubau und dem sll use flag und melde mich.

----------

## Karsten1973

Wie wegen des bugs vermutet, geht es auch jetzt nicht.

----------

## Necoro

Was du und der Bugersteller gemeinsam haben sind: x64 und ldap und kerberos support

Versuch doch mal, ldap oder kerberos zu disablen (oder vllt beide) und ob der Fehler denn immer noch auftritt.

(Also auf x86 bringt kerberos und ldap den Fehler nicht ...)

----------

## Karsten1973

Ich benutze eigentlich weder kerberos noch ldap aktiv. Die Useflags sind irgendwann dazugekommen, weil ein Kompiliervorgang es benötigte. Mal gucken, was ich alles kaputt mache, wenn ich die deaktiviere...

----------

## Karsten1973

Es hat funktioniert, -ldap und -kerberos in die .use Datei einzutragen. Danke für den Tipp!

----------

## Necoro

 *Karsten1973 wrote:*   

> Es hat funktioniert, -ldap und -kerberos in die .use Datei einzutragen. Danke für den Tipp!

 

Hast du es zufällig auch ausprobiert mit nur einer der beiden? Zwecks Fehlertrackings...

----------

## Karsten1973

Nein, hab nur beides verwendet. Wenn du willst, checke ich aber noch mal.

----------

